# WiMax Change IP Problem



## Butcher1993 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is going to be a long one hehe.

First off, I am not new to networking. I have changed my IP before, along with mac, and I have a pretty good grasp on what does what. However, I have no idea with this new ISP i have. 

I have a modem that gives you internet through 4G, using WiMax. I cannot change it's IP no matter what. You are thinking, it is probably static. Well, it is not. 
http://postimage.org/image/2io5hkt9g/
Connected via DCHP. 

I have tried changing the mac address of my router, connected to the modem, so maybe the modem will change the IP because it looks like new hardware connected, that didn't work. My ISP is Open Range, which sucks so much. I have called 3 times, each time they tell me to hang up, restart modem and the IP will have changed.... the last time i called, i got connected to somebody with a fake Georgia accent, and when i asked if i could change my IP, they said, you cant change an IP. They had no idea what static or DCHP was when i asked them if they knew what it was. They are completely incompetent, but I am stuck with them since only alternative is a 90 dollar a month ISP. 

The ONLY possible thing that I could think of, is on that screen shot, where it says Lease Obtained, and Lease Expires. It updates with lease obtained, and it expires EXACTLY 24 hours. I'm not sure, but does this mean, If i leave the modem off for a full 24 hours (26 just to be sure) that it would change the IP, since the lease expires?

Thank you for your time reading this


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you know you can assign static ips via dhcp? Its called ip address reservations.

Do you understand the mac address has to match the one the ISP used to serialize your connection? 

What pc/laptop when connected to the modem gets working internet access?


----------



## Butcher1993 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have internet on all the computers, no matter what my MAC is. I am just trying to change my IP. Also I didn't know you can assign static via dhcp, but it has static option also and it is not selected. 
All i am trying to do is change my IP, and it is not working by resetting modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't change the ip your ISP provides you.

You also appear not to have a networking problem if all pcs are on the internet.

What issue are you trying to address by changing your wan ip?


----------

